# Blind spot



## Joe&Judy

New Model S. On freeway (driving at 65 or so) you can see cars coming up from behind to the car icon on the screen in front of the steering wheeL. BUT on city streets I cannot see the cars on either side of my car until they are even with the back of my Model S. Obviously that does me no good as far as lane changing…. So, really the only way to see cars behind me effectively is to us the mirrors (so 20th century). Any comments?


----------



## Ed Woodrick

That's why there are mirrors.

AFAIK, Tesla has not even attempted to provide rear-viewing as a replacement for mirrors. If and when that occurs, I'm pretty sure that there will be a different interface.


----------



## garsh

Joe&Judy said:


> So, really the only way to see cars behind me effectively is to us the mirrors (so 20th century). Any comments?


As Ed says, the display of traffic around you wasn't designed to be a mirror substitute. It just gives you some idea of how well the car is detecting traffic around you. And I'll tell you that there have been enough instances where it has FAILED to show a car close to me that I would never trust the current software to give me a complete picture of the cars around me.

So you'll have to continue to do it the old-fashioned way. But even mirrors were never meant to be a complete solution - you should also always glance over your shoulder. Mirrors have blind spots that you will otherwise miss without turning your head and taking a look. I know that can be a difficult thing to do as you get older, or if you simply tweak a muscle in your neck.

The other thing you could do is to turn on the rear-view camera, and activate the display of the front fender cameras. That will give you the approximate "mirror replacement" camera view on the center screen.


----------



## Joe&Judy

Thanks for the response. I find it amazing (not in a good way) that pretty much every car made has a blind spot light in the mirrors on the drivers and passengers door but Tesla doesn’t think its necessary or appropriate…. But… the price we pay for “progress” I guess.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

If you move the mirror all the way to the left you will see in the blind spot. (Most folks have their mirror incorrectly aiming along side the car, and not far enough out.)


----------



## Klaus-rf

Mr. Spacely said:


> If you move the mirror all the way to the left you will see in the blind spot. (Most folks have their mirror incorrectly aiming along side the car, and not far enough out.)


So then we need at least two side mirrors on each side??


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Klaus-rf said:


> So then we need at least two side mirrors on each side??


No you don't need two mirrors. There is no reason to see a car way behind you in the mirror. The point is to adjust it out wide to cover the blind spot which works just fine. (This is the same on any car made. Tesla just happens to have the added benefit of a screen to look at. I look at the screen as my primary blind spot check, then check the mirror briefly.)


----------



## Klaus-rf

Mr. Spacely said:


> No you don't need two mirrors. There is no reason to see a car way behind you in the mirror. The point is to adjust it out wide to cover the blind spot which works just fine. (This is the same on any car made. Tesla just happens to have the added benefit of a screen to look at. I look at the screen as my primary blind spot check, then check the mirror briefly.)


I ALWAYS turn my head and look in addition to "checking my mirrors". Same as I have done over the previous ~60 years.


----------



## philipman54

Joe&Judy said:


> Thanks for the response. I find it amazing (not in a good way) that pretty much every car made has a blind spot light in the mirrors on the drivers and passengers door but Tesla doesn't think its necessary or appropriate…. But… the price we pay for "progress" I guess.


I have the same complaint. The easiest way for Tesla to "fix" this is to increase the field of view on the B-pillar cameras and display on the screen. If the objects are close enough, display them in red !!


----------



## Klaus-rf

philipman54 said:


> I have the same complaint. The easiest way for Tesla to "fix" this is to increase the field of view on the B-pillar cameras and display on the screen. If the objects are close enough, display them in red !!


The "B pillar" cameras point [mostly] forward. The some what rearward facing cameras are behind the front wheel in the fender. Almost everyone else does it with sonar and radar (side/rear facing) and they all work quite well.

Additionally I think it's a BAD idea to ask people to take their eyes off the road and then look over and down to a screen image (that needs interpretation). There's a good reason why side mirrors are near existing eye level (besides that the doors aren't transparent!)..


----------

